# A tribute to "My Lady Dog"!



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

She was definatly a fantastic hunting dog! Had a nose that made countless amazing cripple retrieves. Too many to mention! Rarely if ever, did I lose a cripple with this dog! It's a good thing the way her master shoots! She was my 1st dog that I ever owned and we sure went through a lot together. She survived a flood, cancer at 4, being hit by a car and so much more! Wherever I went, she was with me! Even in her old age, she would follow me around the house and wait for me to get done whatever I was doing! As if just to let me know, she still cared.
Yes, she was an incredible hunting dog, but an even better faithful and loyal friend! 
She broke her leg the week before Christmas...The vet said she had bone cancer...and after days of painful deliberation...I put her down the day before Christmas Eve! By far the hardest thing I EVER had to do! I MISS HER EVERYDAY! Anyway, this is my tribute to her! This was Lady in her prime!


----------



## roostman (Jan 20, 2006)

Nice tribute Rick, sorry to hear about your loss, she sounds like she was a great dog.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Beautiful dog. She is waiting for you by The Bridge...

So sorry for your loss. She is in a much better place. She was lucky to have someone who loved her so much.


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

Sorry to hear Rick! Hang in there.

Mike


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

Sorry to hear it Rick.
They are named "Man's Best Friend" for a reason.


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

You did the right thing. Sorry to hear of your loss. Sounds like a great friend.


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

Good girl!


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

It's always tough Rick! Sorry for your loss.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Great tribute Rick, stories like these scare the hell out of me. I know my pup is only 3.5 yrs old, but I dread the day I lose her!

Just think of how great her life was because of you and how much better your life was because of her!! God speed Lady !!!


----------



## fishless (Aug 2, 2005)

Sorry Rick, she will always be there in memory.


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

My condolences.


----------



## JBB (Feb 9, 2005)

She lasted longer then my collie. I put her down in November. Do not imagion lady mised her. Hurts to do that after 14 years Your old neighbor Bruce.


----------



## Turner (Oct 7, 2005)

Sorry for your loss Rick, it's always tough.


----------



## gundogguru (Oct 7, 2003)

Sorry to hear it Rick I lost my old Irish Setter on my birthday this past Oct. to bone cancer. I will say a prayer for you and your girl.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Rick,

Very sorry for your loss. She was a beauty!!


----------



## tumblebuck (Feb 17, 2004)

Sorry for your loss, Rick. They always go too soon.


----------



## kevin.k (Dec 31, 2005)

sorry for you loss, i am dreading the day it comes put hopefully that is a long ways away


----------

